# Clear Blue Easy Ovulation Test - No Happy and only 1 line



## HuskyMomWI

I am on day 12 and still no happy face. I am a bit worried because the tests only have one line on them. Is this right? (I am used to the test strips where you compare the two lines and it usually always had at least a faint 2nd line)


----------



## MariaF

The stick inside the test has 2 lines - just like any other opk. The digital bit just helps assess the colour of the test line and turns smiley if the test line's dark enough.

Could you have missed the surge?

I have heard that the digi ones are less sensitive. For example mine turned smiley when the test line inside was a tad lighter than control. So if it wasn't a digital I'd say it's negative but it turned smiley. I hope it turns positive for you soon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## keyahopes

If you are getting a trigger shot, then why use OPK? just wondering...

It is possible that a) you missed your surge
b) you haven't ovulated yest. 

The first month of my IUI, i ended up ovulating on day 18, which was probably the latest i ever ovulated (i usually ovulate around day 13-15).

But both months of my IUI i did use the clear blue easy and kept testing till i got the smiley face (first month i had to use 2 packs). So keep testin.....day 12 could be early.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Planning to do trigger shot on Sat but she wants me to use OPK just in case I ovulate early to be sure we don't miss it. I bought the cheapo sticks and am starting to see the 2nd line so hopefully it keeps getting darker!!! :)


----------



## keyahopes

Are you being monitored to see when the trigger shot should be? They do IUI usually 36 hrs after that I think.

If you eject the stick from the digital OPK, you should be able to see the lines too. 

I always compared my digital with the cheapies line ones, just for my reassurance :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

On the digital one I am starting to see the second line but it is very faint. I am getting so paranoid that we are going to miss it and not be able to do the IUI. The mind can do CRAZY things with this fertility junk. I am testing 2x per day so fingers crossed that we don't miss it.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Happy face today!!!! Day 15 of my cycle!! :) IUI tomorrow


----------



## MariaF

Aww! glad you got a smiley! I had one 2 days ago. Good luck for the IUI


----------



## keyahopes

31andTrying said:


> Happy face today!!!! Day 15 of my cycle!! :) IUI tomorrow

Yayy...i love the digital! :) if you like BD today too!


----------

